# Domyos VE680 crosstrainer



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi

Never really done much cardio but i like food so a veg and salad diet isnt going to work. Picked this crosstrainer up, what sort of workout would be best for knocking of the calories? How many calories should i be aiming to burn in a 10-30 minute period? Is it a daily use thing or a few times a week? Dont wanna burn myself out as its quite demanding to start and dont want to get bored of it too quick 

Any advice appreciated thanks


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

How is the cross trainer going?


----------

